# 300 zx swap in 240 sx



## 5474khfg (May 4, 2006)

Im new to the forum. I would like to know, can a '95 300zx engine fit in a '93 240sx?


----------



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

I highly HIGHLY doubt it as it bearly even fits in a 300ZX


----------



## 5474khfg (May 4, 2006)

ok thanks!


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

yes the v-6 will fit, but im not sure if you can fit the twins in there too....but the v-6 will go


----------



## 5474khfg (May 4, 2006)

thank you .


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

oh just so you know, ive seen a super charged 350 sittin in a 1994 hatchback, so im sure the vg30de will go


----------

